# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Starlia's Dreamways Yoga workbook

## Starlia

This is the beginning to my path to dream yoga.  My work book won't be updated to often due to stress and the fact that I am doing 2 other courses.  I will be careful to look after myself  ::D:

----------


## Starlia

Seems I bit off more then I can chew. 3 classes is too overwealming for me I will work on my begginer class first before I attempt this class again.

----------

